# BCBS and J0702



## Peter Davidyock (Jul 22, 2010)

Recently we have seen a rash of denials for J0702 from BCBS.
They are denying it for an invalid NDC#.
We are using the correct # and when we ask the rep to read it back to us they begin with the N4 line indicator on the claim. So they think the number is:
N449452107704
Is any one else experiencing this.
BCBS is claiming that they cannot find that NDC#.....We explain that if they drop the N4 they will not have a problem.
The answer we usually get is...."Oh"
Ugh..........


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 22, 2010)

The N4 is required when listing the NDC number on the claim it goes first then with no space you put the NDC number.  Sorry but BCBS is correct this time.   N4 is a qualifier that signals this is an NDC number.


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe the space is the issue?
There is a space between N4 and the NDC# on our claims.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 25, 2010)

Then yes that is the issue, there can be no space


----------

